# Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?



## DonCamile (2. März 2006)

Dorade ist ein Fisch |kopfkrat,wie bereitet man den zu so das er am besten schmeckt ?


----------



## worker_one (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Zu Dorade fällt mir ganz spontan grillen ein|supergri
Lecker mit Kräuter und so....#6


----------



## DonCamile (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Das ist ja eine Brasse ,wieder so ein ausländischer Begriff Dorade ne 
ne ne ...  Freundin war im Fischgeschäft hab ich noch gesagt kenne ich garnich den Fisch ...
|peinlich


----------



## worker_one (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Ja schon, aber eine ausm Mittelmeer|rolleyes

Zitat:
"*Wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung:*
sparus auratus*
Natürliche Verbreitung:*
Mittelmeer
Die Dorade, auch Sackbrasse oder Goldbrasse genannt, ist ein gedrungener, Rundfisch mit hochgewölbtem Rücken, der in den Farben rosa, rot, blau und grauschwarz vorkommt. Sie ist im Mittelmeer und im südeuropäischen Atlantik heimisch. Es gibt auch einige Süßwasserarten. 
Die Dorade hat einen ovalen, seitlich abgeflachten Koerper mit grossem Kopf und steilem Stirnprofl, tiefliegendem kleinem Mund mit dicken Lippen. Auffallendstes Kennzeichen ist ein breites Goldband zwischen den Augen, das nach dem Tod jedoch verblasst. Am Beginn der Seitenlinie sitzt ein dunkler Fleck. Die Faerbung ist an Ruecken und Flanken blaugrau, zum Bauch hin heller, silberglaenzend. Der Fisch lebt ueber Felsgrund und Seegraswiesen bis in 30 m Tiefe. 
Eine Dorade wird bis 60 cm lang und 1,5 kg schwer und ernährt sich von Krebs- und Weichtieren."


Quelle: www.world-of-animals.de


----------



## René1964 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Dorade! Wie goil!

Dorade ist einer der leckersten Fische, die ich kenne. Da braucht man kaum zu würzen. Bissl Salz und ab auf den Grill. Zitrone würd ich weglassen, macht nur den tollen Eigengeschmack kaputt.


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Guck mal hier


----------



## DonCamile (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

danke schööön


----------



## Christian D (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Was grad erst für 10 Tage auf La Palma. Dort habe ich in einem einheimischen Restaurant eine Dorade vom Grill gegessen.
Man konnte sehen, wie sie zubereitet wurde:
Einfach in Alufolie, dazu diverse Kräuter, Olivenöl und vor allem viel Knobi und dann ab auf den Grill. Dazu Kartoffeln. Superlecker!


----------



## eg19399 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Der Meerbrasse schmeckt am besten, wenn er südländisch zubereitet wird. Christian D hat schon eine prima Variante genannt. Ich habe die Fische immer in der Pfanne zubereitet: Olivenöl, Salz, ETWAS Knobi und eine Winzigkeit Kräuter der Provinz. Ich glaube, die werden auch nicht geschuppt, ich hab's jedenfalls nicht gemacht. Ging super.

Viel Glück.


----------



## donlotis (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Hallo,

ja, Doraden immer nur gegrillt oder gebraten und viel Knofi... dazu ein wenig Salz mehr braucht's eigentlich nicht.

Es gibt natürlich noch kompliziertere Rezepte, z.B. Dorade im Salzmantel (einfach mal googeln oder hier im AB gucken!!)

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Gude!

Der Salzmantel/-kruste ist das Ultimative einer Zubereitungsart - schau mal hier beim Zander #h

http://www.mosel.de/pages2/0305_lukullisch_d.jsp?id=1911&dom=de


----------



## petrikasus (3. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Salzmantel ist cool. Ist auch nicht so kompliziert, wie es klingt.


----------



## tokeegecko (29. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*

Ich finde,Doraden frisch geräuchert, sind auch nicht zu verachten.Fand sie sehhr lecker.


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*



			
				tokeegecko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde,Doraden frisch geräuchert, sind auch nicht zu verachten.Fand sie sehhr lecker.


Lecker ja, fallen aber glaub ich schnell vom Haken.


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. März 2006)

*AW: Dorade wie bereitet man den zu ?*



			
				leopard_afrika schrieb:
			
		

> Lecker ja, fallen aber glaub ich schnell vom Haken.


Dann lege sie doch einfach nieder :q


----------

